# Construir amperimetro a leds



## pepeperez (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola saludos soy nuevo en el foro, hay mucho material y variado sobre electronica pero no he visto lo que ando buscando. 

Se trata de instalar un (mas o menos) sencillo amperimetro a una fuente de alimentacion de pc que ha sido modificada.  No queda espacio para poner un clasico ICL7106 (o 07) pero si para un indicador como el LM1394 a leds. Desde luego muchisimo menos preciso, pero suficuente para tener una idea de como se esta comportando la fuente. El rango seria de 0 a 1A.

Hacer como voltimetro el 1394 es facil, pero como amperimetro ... 

¿Alguien lo ha hecho? 

Desde ya, gracias por la atensión,


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 27, 2009)

No, nadie lo hizo, porque el LM1394 no existe.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 27, 2009)

pepeperez dijo:
			
		

> Hola saludos soy nuevo en el foro, hay mucho material y variado sobre electronica pero no he visto lo que ando buscando.
> 
> Se trata de instalar un (mas o menos) sencillo amperimetro a una fuente de alimentacion de pc que ha sido modificada.  No queda espacio para poner un clasico ICL7106 (o 07) pero si para un indicador como el LM1394 a leds. Desde luego muchisimo menos preciso, pero suficuente para tener una idea de como se esta comportando la fuente. El rango seria de 0 a 1A.
> 
> ...



Creo que te refieres al LM3914.

Supongo que puedes poner una resistencia de bajo valor en serie con el circuito y medir su voltaje con el lm3914, así tendrás un amperímetro.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 27, 2009)

Yo personalmente no lo he hecho , pero es necesario utilizar un amplificador para que la resistencia shunt sea baja.

Deberia buscarlo , pero en una nueva electronica hay uno con este integrado.

Un buen operacional para esta operacion es un lm358.

Si tienes -12V es mucho mas facil amplificar la señal con el tipico montage restador


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 27, 2009)

Si no te importa tener 2 planos de masa esta bien poner una resistencia de 1,2Ω 2W desde la masa de tu circuito a la masa del LM3914, la masa del circuito la conectas a SIG del LM3914. Perdes 1,2v a 1A.

Lo ideal es convertir la corriente hi-side a low-side mediante un current-monitor tipo el ZXCT1009 entonces usas un shunt de 0.1Ω hi-side (5W) y lo medis en una resistencia de 1.2kΩ referenciada a masa.


----------

